
Amish Paradise - auferstehung
http://www.pbs.org/cringely/pulpit/2008/pulpit_20080328_004611.html
======
gregwebs
I thought this was going to be a link to Devil's Playground which is MUCH more
interesting than some Cringley column

<http://www.npr.org/programs/morning/features/2002/may/amish/>

------
jgamman
not much beef but a valid point of view. of more interest is i read this
straight after pg's heirachy of comments essay - hilarious! ;-)

